# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Фестиваль "Садху-санга 2016"

## Враджендра Кумар дас

http://sadhu-sanga.ru   11-18 сентября 2016.

----------


## Serafima

Дорогие преданные!

Фестиваль "Садху-санга 2016" состоится с 11 по 18 сентября 2016 года на том же месте, что и в прошлом году, то есть в поселке Джубга Краснодарского края в детском лагере "Морская волна" ("Ласковое море"). 
Добро пожаловать! 

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля

----------


## Serafima

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!

У Вас есть уникальная возможность послужить Шри Шри Панча-Таттве, Шриле Прабхупаде и вайшнавам со всей России, занимаясь служением в кафе фестиваля "Садху-санга 2016"! 

Кафе входит в Департамент финансовой поддержки фестиваля! Совершая служение в кафе, Вы не только служите вайшнавам и Кришне, но и делаете большой вклад в проведение и развитие фестивалей!

Есть следующие виды служения: повара (с опытом), помощники повара, кондитеры (с опытом), помощники кондитеров, раздатчики, грузчики, поддержание чистоты.

Чтобы получить возможность заниматься служением в кафе фестиваля, пожалуйста, заполните анкету-заявку по ссылке ниже.
http://goo.gl/forms/tdVEkRwNniySlZTj1

----------


## Serafima

Дорогие преданные!

Уже доступно бронирование мест в пансионате "Морская волна", на территории которого будет проходить фестиваль вайшнавских общин "Садху-санга 2016".

В этом году фестиваль предлагает номера в четырёх корпусах пансионата "Морская волна". Есть 2-, 3- и 4-местные номера (есть места на подсление в 4-местных номерах). 
Заявку можно подать со страницы http://sadhu-sanga.ru/rasselenie/ 
Там же вы можете узнать стоимость номеров и отдельных мест.

Обращаем ваше внимание, что в этом году двухместные номера до 1 июля бронируются только инвалидами и семьями с детьми до трех лет.

Напоминаем, что информацию и все новости о фестивале вы можете получить с сайта фестиваля http://sadhu-sanga.ru/, из официальной группы фестиваля Вконтакте https://vk.com/sadhu_sanga, а также из e-mail рассылки, подписаться на которую вы можете на сайте https://www.vioms.ru/

----------


## Serafima

Дорогие преданные!

Всё ближе и ближе начало фестиваля, через три с небольшим месяца мы все встретимся, и будем надеяться, что в этом году фестиваль будет ещё лучше и радостней. Конечно, для этого необходимо много условий, и одно из важнейших - это представления о количестве вайшнавов, которые соберутся на этот праздник. Вы помните, как в прошлом году в первые дни мы столкнулись с таким неприятным моментом, как нехватка прасада. У нас, как у россиян, сразу возникает два вопроса: кто виноват и что делать? Это письмо и есть ответ на эти вопросы.

Прежде всего, кто виноват?
Ответ в том, как бы это ни звучало горько, что часть вины ложится на плечи тех, кто не регистрируется на фестивале. Представьте себе, что вы готовите на пять человек, а вам придётся накормить восемь. Каков результат? Да, покушают все, но кто-то останется неудовлетворённым. Примерно такая картина была и у нас. По данным службы регистрации было одно количество, и на это количество готовился прасад, а в реальности людей было значительно больше. Это приводило не только к тому, что преданные порой оставались голодными, но и к авралу на кухне, срочным (а, значит, более дорогим) докупкам продуктов, посуды и т.д.

Теперь, что делать?
Нам надо исправлять ситуацию, а для этого многого не нужно. У нас одна просьба. Преданные, если вы собираетесь приехать на фестиваль, то потратьте 3-5 минут на заполнение анкеты на сайте.
Представьте, как можно хорошо спланировать меню, организовать служения департаментов, составить бюджет фестиваля не зная главного, сколько человек приедет.
Давайте перейдём на новый уровень планирования, давайте вместе сделаем фестиваль лучше.
Пожалуйста найдите время, зайдите на сайт http://sadhu-sanga.ru/registratsiya/ и заполните анкету, и помогите тем преданным, которые не могут этого сделать сами.

Заполнение анкеты имеет и вторую сторону. Благодаря этому мы ускоряем время регистрации на месте, а если вы ещё и решите сделать пожертвование заранее, то регистрация на месте для вас будет занимать всего 20-40 секунд.

Это то, что каждый из нас может сделать для улучшения этой самой большой в России ягьи.

Рекомендуемая сумма, как и в прошлом году составляет 3500 рублей.
На странице http://sadhu-sanga.ru/registratsiya/ вы найдёте ответы на часто задаваемые вопросы.

----------


## Serafima

Дорогие преданные!

Вот и долгожданный список почетных гостей фестиваля "Садху-санга 2016". 

Е.С. Гопал Кришна Госвами
Е.С. Субхага Свами
Е.С. Шиварама Свами
Е.С. Ниранджана Свами
Е.С. Индрадьюмна Свами
Е.С. Бхактивайбхава Свами
Е.С. Бхакти Чайтанья Свами
Е.С. Бхакти Вишрамбха Мадхава Свами 
Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами
Е.М. Махадьюти прабху
Е.М. Урмила матаджи (ученица Шрилы Прабхупады)
Е.М. Мондакини матаджи (ученица Шрилы Прабхупады)
Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху
Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами
Е.С. Нитай Чайтанья Госвами
Е.С. Бхакти Бхагаватамрита Кешава Свами
Е.С. Бхакти Ратнакар Амбариша Свами
Е.М. Враджендра Кумар Прабху
Е.М. Патита Павана прабху
Е.М. Ангира Муни прабху

Пока это только предварительный список тех почетных гостей, которые уже подтвердили свое участие. Список будет пополняться. Пожалуйста, следите за новостями фестиваля.

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля

----------


## Serafima

Дорогие преданные!

Условия размещения своих палаток для проживания на время фестиваля "Садху-санга 2016" такие же, как и в прошлом году. Палаточный городок в кемпинге на пляже, стоимость размещения в своей палатке - 100 руб. с человека в сутки.

Расположение пляжа: после поворота на "Морскую волну" есть поворот направо, эта дорога ведет к пляжу. Перед пляжем "Морской волны" стоит шлагбаум с будкой. Там нужно оплатить и ставить палатку там, где покажут.

Желающие могут заезжать заранее или уезжать позже дат фестиваля.

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля

----------


## Serafima

Дорогие преданные! 

Необходимы люди в СЛУЖБУ ИНФОРМАЦИИ фестиваля "Садху-санга 2016" на все дни фестиваля. Служение по графику Занятость в день - 1,5-2 часа. Желательно иметь опыт общения с людьми. Быть доброжелательным и отзывчивым. Здесь есть уникальная возможность развить смирение и терпение!

Также требуется художник-оформитель для изготовления наглядной схемы базы фестиваля. Для этого необходимо быть на месте, как минимум за день до начала фестиваля.

Пожалуйста, обращайтесь по адресу nat6791@mail.ru 
Телефон 8-911-891-73-00 (МТС) Навина Кишори д.д. 

Ваши слуги, 
служба информации фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Hare Krishna das

Попытка организовать и посчитать людей, которые сознательно от этого уклоняются, не совсем реальна. 
Лучше и радостней уже,наверное некуда. Организованней - хотелось бы.

Спасибо вам, дорогие организаторы!

----------


## Hare Krishna das

Забыли включить доктора Т. в список почетных гостей

----------


## Victoria Shegai

Дорогие преданные!

К сожалению, Шрила Индрадьюмна Свами не сможет приехать на фестиваль "Садху-санга 2016".

Однако, свое участие подтвердил Шрила Шачинандана Свами! Приезжайте на фестиваль, чтобы пообщаться с этим замечательным преданным.

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля

====================================

Из рассылки ВИОМС 23.07.2016

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие преданные, на фестивале этого года виваха-самскары проводиться не будут. Руководство фестиваля отстранило меня от проведения самскар (ягий) вообще. Возможно будут проводиться какие-то обряды, но кем-то другим. Узнавайте на сайте фестиваля или на самом фестивале.

Ваш слуга, Махабхарата дас адхикари

----------


## Hare Krishna das

Всем преданным, участвующим во Всероссийском фестивале ИСККОН в Джубге - 2016 !
Всем , кого интересуют аудиокниги ББТ, аудиокниги в сознании Кришны, аудиокниги - самый удобный и актуальный формат - мы предлагаем ПО СПЕЦИАЛЬНЫМ ФЕСТИВАЛЬНЫМ ЦЕНАМ ( до 50 % от стоимости на сайте) следующие наименования:
1. ,,Бхагавад-гита, как она есть,, новая редакция, полный текст, с санскритом и комментариями http://www.bbtmedia.com/en/audio/ru-bg , 30 часов звучания
2. ,,Рамаяна ,, http://murarikrishna.com/ramayana-au.../about-ramaya/, 32 часа звучания
3. ,, Шри Вриндавана - махимамрита,, http://murarikrishna.com/about-sri-v...a-mahimamrita/, 28 часов звучания
На фестиваля надо просто найти мой столик,
Жду, буду рад встрече!
ваш слуга,
Мурари Кришна дас

----------

